# GN, CD, BN, OM and OGM Questions



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Kylie, some of these are "elective" obedience titles that you don't have to compete in if you don't want to. Only the CD, CDX and UD are required obedience titles as you work your way up. The others you either can do for fun (they are called "optional titling classes" - these are the BN, GN, GO, VER), or AKC awards you as you earn scores after you receive your UD (UDX, OM, OGM). The only obedience championship title is the OTCH.
If you were to earn every obedience title AKC offers in the order they are meant to progress, this would be the order :
BN, CD, GN, CDX, GO, UD, VER, OTCH
UDX may or may not take longer to earn than an OTCH, as it requires you pass Open and Utility on the same day, at ten different shows.
The OM (Obedience Master) titles are calculated by what score you get in the B classes, so you need neither your UDX or OTCH to start earning points of OM.

Of course the ultimate obedience title would be NOC, National Obedience Champion, awarded to the winner of the AKC National Obedience Invitational every year 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I kinda thought that with the OM and OGM you have to have your UD before you start earning points.... and then it's based on your specific scores. Like if you score below 190, no points.

This title and the OGM still confuses me a little but that's what I gathered..


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I remember something about having to have so many points from Open and so many points from Utility to get the OM.. It has been a really long time since I thought about those though... So something might have changed since then..


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

*. What does my dog have to do to compete towards these titles?
*Obedience Master Points will be recorded for those dogs earning a score of 190 or better in Open B or Utility B, according to the schedule of points established by the AKC Board of Directors, which appears below. Dogs that meet the criteria for the Obedience Master title before January 1st, 2009 will not be grandfathered. Only points earned on or after January 1st, 2009 will be applied to the OM title.

*4. How many points does my dog have to earn to attain a title?*
Dogs will be required to earn a total of 200 points, based on the established point schedule. Points are awarded for scores of 190 or better from Open B or Utility B. For a title to be earned, 30% of the points earned (60 points) must come from Open B and 30% of the points (60 points) must come from Utility B. The remaining 40% of the points earned (80 points) can come from either Open B or Utility B. 

*5. How does my dog progress through the Master title program to the Grand Master title?*
When a dog earns a total of 200 points based on the below point schedule, it will be awarded an Obedience Master title. Obedience Master titles will be awarded for nine levels and upon completion of the 10tth level, a dog will be awarded an Obedience Grand Master title. Points accumulated in excess of the 200 points required for each level will be applied towards the next level of award if available. Only one title for Obedience Grand Master will be awarded. 

Upon being awarded an Obedience Master title or the Grand Master title, dogs will be permitted to display the title of Obedience Master (OM#) or OGM after their names


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

ok. Thanks!


----------

